# Modular Arts interlocking Wall Panels



## Epoxy Pro

Have any of you painted any thing like this? We just looked at a job where some thing along these lines are getting installed. It's a paper type of product from what I understand, not sure if it's the same company I am providing a link for but it's the same idea.

I don't know what products would be safe for this.

http://www.modulararts.com/panels/gallery.html


----------



## straight_lines

Not paper its gypsum. Easy to paint. The company recommends products by Valspar, but any primer and paint suitable to sheet rock would work. 

I have never done one just information I have picked up from those who have.


----------



## Underdog

Man I'd be tempted to say those gallery pictures are Photoshopped.
I pass on installing that, isn't worth it to me as rarely as they've come up, and can't believe they look that slick in the real world.

I'd make sure there was enough cure time (for the adhesive) and be sure you were satisfied with the seams/joints.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

The lighting helps a bit too.


----------



## Gough

Someone has posted photos of a project they'd done with it and it looked pretty trick. If I didn't have more important things to do, like flossing my dog's teeth, I'd spend the day with PT's fabulous Search function trying to locate it.


----------



## Underdog

I claim shenanigans.
Check the full res out in Photoshop. They cloned out the seam.
There's nothing like being onsite and seeing it live, first hand.

Aww shoot. The PT site compressed it even more. Go to the site itself and magnify this image.

I tried to show it but I don't know if you'll be able to see it or not.


----------



## Underdog

After looking again, unless you all can tell me that certain paints can cover the seams that well.

Can they?

'Cause that's the only critical angle photograph. All the others are very flattering angles.


.


----------



## straight_lines

You simply fit the tiles in order and fill the seams with joint compound and sand smooth. If that is done correctly you won't see any seams. Of course I can't imagine how long a structural wall will stay that way because of movement.


----------



## Underdog

straight_lines said:


> You simply fit the tiles in order and fill the seams with joint compound and sand smooth. If that is done correctly you won't see any seams. Of course I can't imagine how long a structural wall will stay that way because of movement.


 Oh, my bad, I thought it was wallpaper. You mean you have to shape each tile with joint compound and sand... how many linear feet? That even sounds harder than the wallpaper materials I've seen.

I may be way off on this. Sorry.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

They tell you to verify the permanent lighting is in place before you start with the finishing of the seams, that's how critical it is.
And you're going to go through ten sheets of sandpaper for 24 tiles.

The specs for installing are lengthy.




.


----------



## straight_lines

Underdog said:


> Oh, my bad, I thought it was wallpaper. You mean you have to shape each tile with joint compound and sand... how many linear feet? That even sounds harder than the wallpaper materials I've seen.
> 
> I may be way off on this. Sorry.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Yes knife in mud on all seams and sand smooth, I would imagine it probably taking three applications. Thinking some of their designs being really time consuming to make seamfree, you would probably have to make your own tools. Not a wall covering for the budget minded.


----------



## straight_lines

Gough said:


> Someone has posted photos of a project they'd done with it and it looked pretty trick. If I didn't have more important things to do, like flossing my dog's teeth, I'd spend the day with PT's fabulous Search function trying to locate it.


Tried and failed. :wallbash:


----------



## Gough

straight_lines said:


> Tried and failed. :wallbash:


Same here. There's only one reason that I even bother with the Search function anymore: when optimism triumphs over experience.


----------



## Underdog

I think back when I was thinking about information sheets for wallpaper installation.
( Oh yeah, this is a small section of their PDF )


*1.1 administrative requirements*

*A. Coordination:*

*B. Preinstallation Meetings:*

*1. Convene meeting at project site within one week of scheduled start of installation with representatives of the following in attendance: Owner, Architect, General Contractor, Installer, Finisher, and Painter.*

*2. Review substrate conditions, requirements of related work, installation instructions, seam finishing, and painting instructions, storage and handling procedures, and protection measures.*

*3. Keep minutes of meeting including responsibilities of various parties and deviations from specifications and installation instructions.:*




:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We are only spraying these not installing them. No carpentry for us, even little stuff we don't have time for.

This product I put the link for is similar to what the GC said was going up, he said the product they will be using is a paper based. I don't know any thing more than what was mentioned by the GC. The GC and business owner are trying to find the mfg's name for me to look up.

I wondered how they got a 12"x12" or 16"x16" tiles to look seamless. Compounding the seams makes perfect sense. I'm glad that's not on us.


----------



## Delta Painting

Gough said:


> Someone has posted photos of a project they'd done with it and it looked pretty trick. If I didn't have more important things to do, like flossing my dog's teeth, I'd spend the day with PT's fabulous Search function trying to locate it.



That would be me... Manufacturer recommends dead flat for the finish I shot it with a HVLP... LED's where installed above to change the effect pretty cool lookin when done.. 

http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp277/delstele/DSC05863_zps1f8742ca.jpg

http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp277/delstele/DSC05861_zpsde812c86.jpg


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Delta Painting said:


> That would be me... Manufacturer recommends dead flat for the finish I shot it with a HVLP... LED's where installed above to change the effect pretty cool lookin when done..
> 
> http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp277/delstele/DSC05863_zps1f8742ca.jpg
> 
> http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp277/delstele/DSC05861_zpsde812c86.jpg


Do you know who made the wall covering? What we will be doing is about the same size wall you posted but only 2-3 rows high. Along the middle of the wall.


----------



## Delta Painting

cdpainting said:


> Do you know who made the wall covering? What we will be doing is about the same size wall you posted but only 2-3 rows high. Along the middle of the wall.



Yes it was the same manufacture you linked above Modular arts.. They sent the finish paint along with the panels. The seems are the biggest challenge but like said above just a bit time consuming to get right...


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Delta Painting said:


> Yes it was the same manufacture you linked above Modular arts.. They sent the finish paint along with the panels. The seems are the biggest challenge but like said above just a bit time consuming to get right...


Did you have to finish the seams or just fine tune the sanding?

I have a few questions but not knowing who makes it makes it hard to ask the right questions.


----------



## Delta Painting

I finished the seems, I used hot mud for the first few coats then just standard drywall mud for the final coat.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

From what we were told we would be just painting them. I never considered the seams would need to be sealed. I guess I should double check on this step before bidding.

When I win PremierPaintingMa's Titan HVLP :whistling2: :thumbup: we will use that, if not I will use our over HVLP.


----------



## Delta Painting

A good acrylic prime coat with two finish is how I did them...


----------



## Underdog

cdpainting said:


> Did you have to finish the seams or just fine tune the sanding?
> 
> I have a few questions but not knowing who makes it makes it hard to ask the right questions.




Once again, I thought this was significant since it comes from the manufacturer. Sorry for my paranoia but I'm just coming off of a fight with a manufacturer.





Underdog said:


> I think back when I was thinking about information sheets for wallpaper installation.
> ( Oh yeah, this is a small section of their PDF )
> 
> 
> *1.1 administrative requirements*
> 
> *A. Coordination:*
> 
> *B. Preinstallation Meetings:*
> 
> *1. Convene meeting at project site within one week of scheduled start of installation with representatives of the following in attendance: Owner, Architect, General Contractor, Installer, Finisher, and Painter.*
> 
> *2. Review substrate conditions, requirements of related work, installation instructions, seam finishing, and painting instructions, storage and handling procedures, and protection measures.*
> 
> *3. Keep minutes of meeting including responsibilities of various parties and deviations from specifications and installation instructions.:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blink:




:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

http://mioculture.com/paperforms/acoustic-weave-paperforms-white.html


----------



## Windmilldecor

I have installed them make sure seams are caulked and let customer know they are not exact so have to be some what flexible 
Painting no problem


----------

